# Nepo's Picture Page! =)



## *nepo* (Feb 23, 2005)

This is a picture I drew of him long ago






Drinking water
















That's his face when I start petting and stop 








Just sitting there







This is the setup I made in his cage because of his sore hock






And this is his sore hock 







The pictures actually go backwards but it doesn't really matter


----------



## mambo101 (Feb 23, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> The pictures actually go backwards but it doesn't really matter


OUCH! THATS GOTTA HURT!:shock:


----------



## Fergi (Feb 23, 2005)

Nepo is such a cutie! His nose, his ears, hislittle bunny mouth, all adorable! How is his hock doing now? I love thelook on their faces when you have been petting them for awhile and thenstop. It takes them a bit to reorient themselves. Can't wait to followNepo's post!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 23, 2005)

I love Nepo! sooo very cute! lol... cant wait till more pictures come up! lol


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

I only started washing his feet ( he has 2, 1 oneach foot ) with peroxide yesterday and I started applyingNeosporinon onMonday, but he already seems to be improving,all the wood and little wirealso helps alot. When it used tohurt a lot he would go to the sofa and lay there when I let him out ofhis cage, but now he runs around much more.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow! A picture is worth a thousand words.

I never had a chance to see a sore hock on arabbit. We have a plastic bottom cage so we don't have thatexperience of the sores. I use the same type of bowl for ourhay too. For the real long stems, we cut them down with apair of scissors so they can fit in the bowl. Pebbles wouldpush her nose right down to the bottom of the bowl to get the fineparts of the hay.

How do you take such close-ups? My pictures would end upblurry, and the flash would make it so bright, also the red eye looksso devil like. Your pictures show so much detail.

Thanks for showing your pics!

Rainbows!


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 23, 2005)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> Wow! A picture is worth a thousand words.
> 
> I never had a chance to see a sore hock on arabbit. We have a plastic bottom cage so we don't have thatexperience of the sores. I use the same type of bowl for ourhay too. For the real long stems, we cut them down with apair of scissors so they can fit in the bowl. Pebbles wouldpush her nose right down to the bottom of the bowl to get the fineparts of the hay.
> 
> ...


Thanks . The hay bowl actually belonged to my sister'sfriend's mom. I'll try cutting the hay stems I usually fold thembecause I don't have a lot of time but they just unfold again. Nepoalso pushes his nose through the hay . I guess my camera is goodquality, I'm surprised there was almostno red eye usuallythere are a lot. And I'm not much of a photographer.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 23, 2005)

Awww!! Nepo is sooo cute! 

Jenn


----------



## Cher (Feb 23, 2005)

Thank you very much for sharing your beautifulboy with us, and the picture of the hock is very informative, to saythe least-since when I tried to take pictures of Jaden's foot lastsummer I ended up with a blur.

He is gorgeous btw, I love his panda nose

Cher


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh, Nepo is just so precious! I'm sosorry that he has a sore hock right now. I hope that itclears soon. 

Please keep us posted as to his progress.


----------



## blueyes65 (Feb 24, 2005)

What a beautiful face and markings!


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 24, 2005)

This is one of my favorite Nepo pictures. I love him somuch. He's such a cutie, and his personality is so sharp andbright. Keep the pictures coming, and keep treating thatfoot. It'll be better in no time, but will say a prayer thatit heals faster than usual.

-Carolyn


----------



## VNess2010 (Feb 24, 2005)

OOhhhh poor baby!!! I can't stand whenanimals have injuries!! I always feel much more sad for animals thanpeople, but hey...I'm an animal person! hehe...but yes, I agree thatNepo is an absolutley adorable bun! I love the dark nose andhe really has unique coloration!


----------



## RebeccaUK (Feb 24, 2005)

Nepo is adorable. He looks like a realcharacter. The sore hock looks painful but I'm sure he getslots of hugs and kisses to make it better.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 24, 2005)

Carolyn, that's my favorite Nepo pic also! He's just so cute 

I love seeing him bowing down for more attention, Nepo! He's such asweet boy! I like your cage setup also for his sore tootsies! You canget those softer slick resting pads that help also. I amgoing to work on Bo's first level. He's got some stuff that Ithink hurts his feet when he jumps from the second level. Iwant it comfy for him!


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 24, 2005)

Such a real cutie. Hope his hocks heal up soon - Jan


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I'll tell him everyone said he'scute .

I took more pictures today 

Here are both of his sore hocks 






Relaxing 






Licking the couch 






Licking me






This dog likes to come to my house and do his business :X






This is how Nepo reacted when he saw the dog through the window


----------



## Fergi (Feb 24, 2005)

I Love this look! It is so classic!

What is that thing in MY yard?? I will get it if I have too!

Fergis' mom


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 24, 2005)

Lol Fergi


----------



## lanna21974 (Feb 24, 2005)




----------



## *nepo* (Feb 25, 2005)

*lanna21974 wrote: *


> Nepo is so adorable. The pic that Carolyn posted is also my fav pic of him.
> 
> Lanna


Thanks!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Feb 25, 2005)

I love all the new pictures of Nepo relaxing!!


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 25, 2005)

Thanks babybunnywrigley, Wrigley is adorable too.

Lol I took pictures today again here they are:

Hereare his sore hocks today, I thinkthey're getting smaller 












Right after a flop







One of his bathrooms lol






Checking out the trash :?






Nose 






Curious to see what's over there






Biting the carpet :X






Delawp 






Fighting with the stuffed animal lol






Where's the bunny?


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 25, 2005)

Nepo.. such cute pictures of Nepo! LOL.. that isjust one cute Bunny! looks soo veleted and cuddley! LOL is Nepo a boyor a girl??? lol


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 25, 2005)

*Cinnabun wrote:*


> Nepo.. such cute pictures of Nepo! LOL.. that is just onecute Bunny! looks soo veleted and cuddley! LOL is Nepo a boy or agirl??? lol


Lol I don't know what he is,but I'll keep calling him he until I prove itwhat heislol. Although 2 people have sexed him and say he's a girl.


----------



##  (Feb 25, 2005)

I got one rabbit inthat had the hocksores such as Nepodoes i used bag balmon bun bun hocks they seemedto clear up fast. iused peroxide and epsom salt soaks forhis feet also, tends to be a pain holdingup the rabbit for 10minutes but its better than lettingit get soaked to theskin but it does helpand tends to aleviate some of the pain .


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 26, 2005)

Your right Gypsy. I have towait until my brother gets home so he can help me wash Nepo's feet. Forsome reason nobody likes helping me do that. :?I'm reallyglad how he's recovering so fast .


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 26, 2005)

lol oooo you have just been proven! LOL Nepo is aShe! LOL.. did you get 'em vet checked? thats what i had to do for myfriends litter of Kits, we just brought them in to get checked and itwas free! lol... so that was nice! lol


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 26, 2005)

Nepo is so fortunate to have such a wonderful bunny mommy as you.


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 26, 2005)

*Cinnabun wrote:*


> lol oooo you have just been proven! LOL Nepo is a She! LOL..did you get 'em vet checked? thats what i had to do for my friendslitter of Kits, we just brought them in to get checked and it was free!lol... so that was nice! lol


I want toprove it myself . No the vet didn't sex him, I'll do it when I go gethim neutered or spayed lol.


----------



## *nepo* (Feb 26, 2005)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Nepo is so fortunate to have such a wonderful bunny mommy asyou.


Thank you!


----------



## Cinnabun (Feb 26, 2005)

*nepo* wrote:


> *Cinnabun wrote: *
> 
> 
> > lol oooo you havejust been proven! LOL Nepo is a She! LOL.. did you get 'em vet checked?thats what i had to do for my friends litter of Kits, we just broughtthem in to get checked and it was free! lol... so that was nice!lol
> ...



LOL!!!!! how old is Nepo??


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*Cinnabun wrote: *


> *nepo* wrote:
> 
> 
> > *Cinnabun wrote: *
> ...


I'm not sure maybe around 10 months?


----------



## Cinnabun (Mar 1, 2005)

ohhh.. okay! where'd you get Nepo? lol


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Nepos' a cutie! Very good lookin' rabbit!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

I finally know how to holdhim so I can sex him all by myself except I don't know how to sex himyet lol.

His sore hocks bled a little yesterday and todaybut I notice they are getting more fur around them andthey're getting smaller. 

I also build a new cage that's way bigger than hisold one and right now he's living outside in it. It's covered mostly inwood ( 3 sides are in wire and most of the floor is wood)andhas a shelf with a box so he can hide in it. And I also bought a litterbox and this littercame with it,is this a goodlitter?:




Ididn't think so, so I bought this one: Is it good too?


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

Lol I have evidence for himto be a boy and girl. He may be a girl because he has a dewlap and hedoes the 'flattening nest thing' where he uses his paws to flatten theground. And I think I can see his testicles, but I'm notreally sure what they look like. Yesterday I tried to sex him and I sawa taco shell which means a girl, but today I saw a donut which means aboylol But maybe I did it wrong.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*Cinnabun wrote: *


> ohhh.. okay! where'd you get Nepo? lol


A friend, at first she said she thought hewas a boy but she checked a couple of days ago and said he was a girllol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2005)

**nepo* wrote: *


> I'm not sure maybe around 10 months?



If NEPO is a rex breed (I think he's a rex mix actually cause of hiscoloring and nose) but.... I don't think he's amini-rex.He seems a lot taller than boand longer also.

Have you weighed him? 

I hate that pearl litter  It's really sticky when it gets wet .... 

He's so cute. I want to kiss that little nose


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote:*


> Nepos' a cutie! Very good lookin'rabbit!


Thanks!


----------



## animalsrock (Mar 1, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> Thanks babybunnywrigley, Wrigley isadorable too.
> 
> Lol I took pictures today again here they are:
> 
> ...


is your bunny desieased? he has a lot of blotches on him


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 1, 2005)

One of Wrigley's litterboxes came with CritterLitter and I used it for about a day, but I was scared that Wrigleywould try and eat it. It didn't seem to really work that welleither :?

I'm not sure about the other litter, but it says that there is no pine or cedar so that is good


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

No, he just has sore hocks.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> **nepo* wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure maybe around 10months?
> ...


His fur isn't velvety, but it's soft. And he is pretty long. I love kissing his nose but his forehead is better lol.


----------



## animalsrock (Mar 1, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> No, he just has sore hocks.


that doesn't sound good

you should get that checked out..



i wouldn't want the cute bunny to get hurt!


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 1, 2005)

Troll anyone?


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> One of Wrigley's litterboxes came with Critter Litter and Iused it for about a day, but I was scared that Wrigley would try andeat it. It didn't seem to really work that welleither :?
> 
> I'm not sure about the other litter, but it says that there is no pine or cedar so that is good


So is it okay If I use the pearls(Critter Litter)one? I just don't want to waste it.It's a really small bag. I'll use the wood shavings one when there's nomore of the Critter Litter.


----------



## lyndsy (Mar 1, 2005)

Vness2010,

you think......


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*animalsrock wrote: *


> *lyndsy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > No, he just has sore hocks.
> ...


Don't worrythey're healing


----------



## m.e. (Mar 1, 2005)

pm'd Carolyn

best to ignore them...


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 1, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> *babybunnywrigley wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oneof Wrigley's litterboxes came with Critter Litter and I used it forabout a day, but I was scared that Wrigley would try and eatit. It didn't seem to really work that well either:?
> ...


I'd say it's fine as long and Nepo doesn't eat them 

Wrigley eats everything in sight though that's why I didn't use them for him


----------



## animalsrock (Mar 1, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> *animalsrock wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *lyndsy wrote: *
> ...


well that's good.

Mine is really healthy, I only feed her vegetables.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> *Bo B Bunny wrote:*
> 
> 
> > **nepo* wrote:*
> ...


I edited my post cause I went back and looked at more pics and I didn'tthink he was WAYYYYYYYY taller, but then again it's hard to tell LOL! 

He's just so pretty! I think he looks really soft too! I didn't know hedidn't have the velvet hair.... I always thought he looked as if hedoes!

Gosh, I love their hair on their foreheads! I think bo gets sick of me kissing him there and on his cheeks LOL!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> **nepo* wrote:*
> 
> 
> > *babybunnywrigley wrote: *
> ...


Nepo eats everything too, I hope hedoesn't dig out the litter. I'll watch to see if he eats them, if hedoes I'll put the other one in his litter box. But I think I'll wait awhile until I fill his litter box because of his sore hocks as they mayget infected.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> **nepo* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *BoB Bunny wrote: *
> ...


Thanks , can you see from the pictures that his fur from his forehead is curly? lol


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

:shock: The bunny on the top left looks like Nepo:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2005)

YES! I see that especially in the photo where he's all stretched out on the sofa (one of my personal favorites of him!)

Sometimes I wish we all lived closer. I would love to visit with you and actually see and pet and kiss Nepo!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

I would like that too Bo. Iwish I could see other bunny personalities . I found out that thebunny that looks like Nepo is Slooby the space alien lol:





http://fig.cox.miami.edu/Faculty/Dana/rabbits.html


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 1, 2005)

That does look like NEPO!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 1, 2005)

I think I fell in love withSlooby . Check out the website on the bottom of thepicture, there's more pictures there.


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 1, 2005)

*lyndsy wrote: *


> No, he just has sore hocks.




What a nightmare those spotsare...I only had one mini-rex andtrying to keep his poor feet healed was an ongoing battle! They justdon't have enough fur there for padding.

Hay worked for my boy....he had a wire floor....I soon realized that wasn't going to work!

Good luck healing those up!

Rose

P.S. I'm also surprised he doesn't have Rex fur!!! In every pic it looks like he does.


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 2, 2005)

Nepo is a gprgeous rabbit. I love the pic on thecouch when he saw the dog in his yard. I simply love those ears and hismarkings are so unique. Beautiful Rabbit. I'm glad his hocks arehealing. Hopefully they'll be all better soon.

Tina


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> What a nightmare those spotsare...I only had one mini-rex andtrying to keep his poor feet healed was an ongoing battle! They justdon't have enough fur there for padding.
> 
> Hay worked for my boy....he had a wire floor....I soon realized that wasn't going to work!
> 
> ...


You know I've heard a lot of stories about mini-rex having badfeet. :?I'll have to keep a special close eye onBo. He has multiple types of "flooring" so I guess that mighthelp. He also has his "beddy bye" so he is off of any floorwhen he's sleeping.... it's flat plastic and has his blankies.

How long does it take for these wounds to show if they get them? Like,can they come up overnight? or is it something I would start to see in3 or 4 days? (Trying to get an idea of how often to check him)

I know! Nepo looks like he has rex fur...... I always assumed he was mini or standard.

I want to kiss his nose!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

Awww, thanks everyone. Isrex fur just velvety? And what's velvety like? lol. I may be confusingit.

Here are pictures of his big new cage:

Lock







First floor (wood)






First floor (wire)






Shelf (second floor)






Whole view






Nepo


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> **nepo* wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure maybe around 10months?
> ...


The last time I weighed him he weighedalmost 5 lbs , but I can tell he's slimmer but maybe he's weight isstill the same . I'll just use that little bag of Critter Litter, Idon't want to waste it.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

Nepo, the fur is yes, velvety soft, but it's verythick, very dense.... hard to find the skin without blowing on it andthen it's not easy.

It's very "even" also and it seems to Stand up instead of laying backlike most short haired rabbits......(kinda like carpet lol)Do you know what VALURE material is?


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

Well I guess he does haverex fur. I've never heard of Valure. All I can think of is of Valuran


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Nepo, the fur is yes, velvety soft, but it's very thick,very dense.... hard to find the skin without blowing on it and thenit's not easy.
> 
> It's very "even" also and it seems to Stand up instead of laying backlike most short haired rabbits......(kinda like carpet lol)Do you know what VALURE material is?


Bo! thats how I check cosmos skin, I blow on his fur...ofcourse, he doesn't like this...haha..he just slowly walks away fromme..tee hee


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

WOW! Nepo's new cage looks awesome! Wanna come build one for Wrigley? j/k


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

My mom told me to put someshavings in the litter box andNepo started eating them likethey were pellets :X . lol


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 2, 2005)

This is my favorite pic of Nepo.


----------



## rabbitgirl (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> You know I've heard a lot of stories about mini-rex having badfeet. :?I'll have to keep a special close eye onBo. He has multiple types of "flooring" so I guess that mighthelp. He also has his "beddy bye" so he is off of any floorwhen he's sleeping.... it's flat plastic and has his blankies.
> 
> How long does it take for these wounds to show if they get them? Like,can they come up overnight? or is it something I would start to see in3 or 4 days? (Trying to get an idea of how often to check him)




I don't remember exactly how long, but just watch for worn patches. Ifhe's inside you'll see bare spots when he kicks his heels up.

And watch for the "shuffle" when he sits....feet shifting under him when resting.

Rose


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> My mom told me to put some shavings inthe litter box andNepo started eating them like they werepellets :X . lol


Wrigley does the same thing with his carefresh litter :?

You'd think I wasn't feeding him :shock:lol


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> WOW! Nepo's new cage looks awesome!Wanna come build one for Wrigley? j/k


Lol thanks, I'm happy with it too. Butthe first day he was scared to go up or down. Until my mom saw himgoing up and down like he was doing it all his life, butwhenI went to visit him he would act like he was scared. Hewas doing it to scare me :X


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*rabbitgirl wrote: *


> *Bo B Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > You know I've heard a lot of stories about mini-rex having badfeet. :?I'll have to keep a special close eye onBo. He has multiple types of "flooring" so I guess that mighthelp. He also has his "beddy bye" so he is off of any floorwhen he's sleeping.... it's flat plastic and has his blankies.
> ...


Exactly


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> *babybunnywrigley wrote:*
> 
> 
> > WOW! Nepo's new cage looks awesome!Wanna come build one for Wrigley? j/k
> ...


Awww silly Nepo...trying to scare his Mommy :?


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> Well I guess he does have rex fur. I'venever heard of Valure. All I can think of is of Valuran


LOL it's a "fuzzy" but even kind of material. Like velvet but longer "hairs" lol.

I do think NEPO is part Rex... maybe a mini-rex mix? but I thinkpamnock has said the rex fur is recessive so I don't know......weird..... 

That fur sure does look like rex fur especially in the photo just aboveme (well it's about 4 posts above me.. sheesh! you all postquick!)LOL!

Which, is one of my favorites of him too...... I could just kiss his nose forever!


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 2, 2005)

m.e. wrote:


> pm'd Carolyn
> 
> best to ignore them...



Thanks m.e. Good Advice, too. 

* * * * * *

*Nepo*

I'm glad the troll didn't upset you. I was undert the impression thatyou would've been, but seeing how you replied to this post, you handledit really well.

Nepo's new diggs are beautiful! It looks like the he's adjusted JustFine to it. He's got the sweetest face. It's a home built for a King,no doubt.

His foot's healing quite well. So glad to see that! Keep me posted here or in PM on how he's doing.

Give him a big smooch for me, and I have to tell you, the bunny in thatpicture that kinda looks like Nepo isn't half as cute as Our Boy!Nepo's got it over him ten-fold!



-Carolyn


P.S. If you wish to know Nepo's breed/breeds, your best bet is to have Pamnock take a guess.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

Jenniblu, I wish I could catch him in mid-flop I think that's the cutest


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> m.e. wrote:
> 
> 
> > pm'd Carolyn
> ...


The only reason the troll didn't upset me wasbecause I couldn't tell it was a troll. StillI always try tobe friendly to newcomers.Nepo prefers going on the littletable that's circled below instead of his box lol.






I haven't had a chance to check on his feet yet,he gets aggressive when I try to pick him up. I stopped using theNeosporin and Peroxide, it says on the label to not use morethan a week. Still they're healing alone too. I haven't put cardboardbecause I can't find any lol. Pam told me his breed on another post along time ago, she said he looked like a harlequin(magpie) Mini Rex.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

OOO OOO He is a mini-rex! (he's just bigger than bo!) I'm glad! I don't know why, but I am...... 

I think I'd really like to kiss his nose now! LOL!


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote:*


> **nepo* wrote:*
> 
> 
> > My mom told me to put some shavings inthe litter box andNepo started eating them like they werepellets :X . lol
> ...


I guess I just have to wait until he usesit and then he won't eat them. I just hope he uses it soon lol


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 2, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> *babybunnywrigley wrote:*
> 
> 
> > **nepo* wrote:*
> ...


That's a good idea 

Once Wrigley uses his litterbox he usually stops eating the litter.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> OOO OOO He is a mini-rex! (he's just bigger thanbo!) I'm glad! I don't know why, but I am......
> 
> I think I'd really like to kiss his nose now! LOL!


Lol he likes to kiss _my _noseBut I don't kiss him back on his nose, I prefer hisforehead


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

Oh, btw....... I think he is a she. I'm Just sayin.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> **nepo* wrote:*
> 
> 
> > Well I guess he does have rex fur. I'venever heard of Valure. All I can think of is of Valuran
> ...


Ooh I learned about the recessive thing inmy science class a week ago, and they used bunnies asexamples!So the rex fur is covered by another trait .You're right this thread moves fast lol


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Oh, btw....... I think he is a she. I'm Justsayin.


Why? lol


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 2, 2005)

The dewlap and he/she seems to have more feminine features! LOL! I know you can't tell that way, but I think so.....


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 2, 2005)

I thinkI heardsomewhere thatbucks can have dewlaps too, but I think it'skind of weird because a dewlap is mainly used for a doe to get hair tobuild a nest :?


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 3, 2005)

How is Nepo doing today? Has he used his litterbox yet?



Jenn


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 3, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> I thinkI heard somewherethatbucks can have dewlaps too, but I think it's kind ofweird because a dewlap is mainly used for a doe to get hair to build anest :?


They can have them. 

In mini-rex it's not usual. He would have to be quite overweight.

Some breeds it's more common I think, but in Mini-rex the bucks usually don't.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 3, 2005)

*babybunnywrigley wrote: *


> How is Nepo doing today? Has he used his litterbox yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Jenn


No I took it out,I'm waiting so my dad can cut it a little so its more comfortable.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 3, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> **nepo* wrote:*
> 
> 
> > I thinkI heard somewherethatbucks can have dewlaps too, but I think it's kind ofweird because a dewlap is mainly used for a doe to get hair to build anest :?
> ...


I don't know what to think now lol.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 3, 2005)

I took more pictures 

But he didn't feel like posing for pictures today 

He didn't want to flop on the couch :?






But he did want to flop on the floor 






His sore hocks, I can really tell they're smaller 






Washing himself






I don't know why his wiskers aren't curly anymore


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2005)

Bo's whiskers straighten out sometimes.I noticed tonight I could see them better, but they are still reallyshort lol.

NEPO's feetsies look so much better! I'm so glad. 

There are a couple little "hole" places I see. I think Iwould put whatever you have been using on those for another day or two(I know you said you had quit treating him?)

I love that nose!!!!!!


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 4, 2005)

Awww I love Nepo! He is so cute 

His hocks look so much better :shock:


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 4, 2005)

*Bo B Bunny wrote:*


> Bo's whiskers straighten out sometimes. I noticedtonight I could see them better, but they are still really short lol.
> 
> NEPO's feetsies look so much better! I'm so glad.
> 
> ...


Yeah I stopped treating him because it said to not treat morethan a week, I asked my dad why and he said that if it didn't work in aweek then I should stop. Plus he really didn't like it. I'm glad howhis feet are healingtoo


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 4, 2005)

This is how I want to cut his litter box: 






Or like the one were Wrigley is in. Sorry for using your picture wrigley


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Mar 4, 2005)

Does he have the tiny corner pan? Bo had that andwhen he got so big, he quit using it. I ended up getting hima large square pan with the side that is down a bit.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 4, 2005)

The litter isthesame exact thing as the one in the pictureofWrigley(the triangular one) except it's purple lol. You cansee it in the pictures .

Is it ok if he pees red ? I just came home and Isaw red pee, I was thinking and the only new thing that he may haveeaten is his litter, I took it out. He is acting fine.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 4, 2005)

Never mind. It was yellowish brown and it looked like red in teh dark. I'm so relieved


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 6, 2005)

**nepo* wrote:*


> Never mind. It was yellowish brown andit looked like red in teh dark. I'm so relieved


I'm glad that Nepo is okay!! 

The same thing has happened with Wrigley.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## VNess2010 (Mar 8, 2005)

On the topic of litter pans...

Cosmo has been recently having a problem with..ehhem...placing his buttto far over the litter pan and shooting right onto the floor outside ofhis cage!! So I just bought one of those litter pans with thebrim all around it online..can't wait till it arrives!Hopefully that'll keep his tush inside!! Haha

-Vanessa


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 8, 2005)

I might just cut the litterboxa little so he can fit his buttin it. He use tohave a rat one and he was really good at using it, I didn't put litterin it though.


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 9, 2005)

How's Nepo's feet doing? Hope he is okay.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 9, 2005)

We want Nepo pictures!!! HEEHEE

Please 

Jenn


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 12, 2005)

He's feet are doing better.I think they're a little bit smaller, but they haven't disappeared yet.I tried taking pictures yesterday but none would come up good. So Itook one today :

I took his old box, pulled the floor out and turned it upside down and he really like it 







I have to put something soft in it, but I don'tknow what. If I put a blanket or pillow he'll dig it out and eat it. Iguess I'll have to get the soft bedding.


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 19, 2005)

More pictures . He found a really weird place to lay down on lol. On top of the couch 
















Being bad :X











He loves drinking water from eye droppers 






Sore hock 






Today somehow he's toenail fell off maybe it got stuck on the wire






Nail






Is there somethingI should put on his foot?


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2005)

I just love Nepo. It doesn't matter how bad he isbeing, he still looks so innocent . Clever too, not knocking any ofthose ornaments on the floor. His hocks look so much better. As for thetoenail, I guess I would just keep it clean and maybe put what you usedon his hocks, and just keep an eye on it.- Jan


----------



## m.e. (Mar 20, 2005)

oh my goodness, I'd be kissing that nose *all day long!*


----------



## lizabeth332 (Mar 20, 2005)

c.u.t.i.e.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nepo is a black magpie Harlequin--basically, that's his (her?)color. it does kind of look likerex fur, and atfive pounds that is a little small for the harlequin breed.he has real nice body markings but his face, while cute, from a showpoint of veiw isn't exactly right.

his toe should be fine, that is fairly common, just keep an eye on it.

say hi to him for me!


----------



## lanna21974 (Mar 20, 2005)




----------



## *nepo* (Mar 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone . Tomorrowwon't be a happy day for him because were getting new couchesand he probably won't be allowed on them. I plan on buyinghim a bed or little chair from Petsmart hopefully he'll like it


----------



## lizabeth332 (Mar 21, 2005)

"Tomorrow won't be a happyday for him because were getting new couches and heprobably won't be allowed on them."

lol 

i think i can tell what sex nepo is by looking at the sore hockspics...  but he kinda does have the refined doehead and the dewlap...but that's small enough that it could be either

nepo is such a cool name...how'd you come up with it?


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Mar 21, 2005)

I LOVE Nepo...he is too cute!

When we got our new couches my dog wasn't too happy because he wasn'tallowed on them.  I think over time he got usedto not going on them though...he has his own big dog pillownowand he also has this fold out futon thing that he uses asa bed. 

Jenn


----------



## dajeti2 (Mar 21, 2005)

Nepo is so sweet and so laid backlooking. He looks like not much bothers him. He has the sweetest nose?Please give that handsome baby a kiss on his awesome nose. 

Poor Nepo, no more couch, poor guy. I love that you are getting him his own little bed or chair. So sweet of you.

Bless his heart the por guy. How's his foot feeling?I bet it'sso sore. His sore hocks look awesome they are so much betterlooking.

Tina

ps. How did you find the name Nepo for him if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 21, 2005)

I just love that picture of him on the back of the couch! He is so adorable.

How's his foot doing?


----------



## *nepo* (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks again for all thenice replies . He's foot is the same as on the pictures, it doesn'tseem to be bothering him anymore. My mom came up with that name becauseI wouldn't come up with one myself, buT I like it . I foundout there's a town named that too . I might get this bedforhim


----------



## Carolyn (Mar 21, 2005)

Nepo is so cute! What a chest he has on him! :shock:

-Carolyn


----------

